# Real Life Weapon Fighting situations



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 15, 2004)

This question is directed to the seniors. 
I was just wondering how many of the seniors have been in real life weapon fighting situations, where you were attacked and had to defend you or someone with you from deadly bodily harm ? What happend and was the attacker a person who knew how to use the weapon or someone that didnt and would it have mattered with how you dealt with the situation ?

I was just wondering this question since so many times we practice things in the studio but i was wondering how many have had a chance to have a trial under fire so to speak with what they practiced.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 15, 2004)

First off I am not a senior.

However I know that Mr. Pick had and is training guys that went over to Iraq and Afghanistan and they did get to use Mr. Pick's Knife techniques.

Maybe Mr. Marcus Buonfiglio can elaborate

V/R
Rick English


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 15, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> First off I am not a senior.
> 
> However I know that Mr. Pick had and is training guys that went over to Iraq and Afghanistan and they did get to use Mr. Pick's Knife techniques.
> 
> ...



Thats ok i welcome other peoples too but i was hoping to hear directly from the seniors themselves who are on.

Thank you for posting about Mr Pick.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------

